# pdf file not showing up



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

I downloaded the 9/11 commission report -pdf format to my kindle email account.  Amazon charged me $1.20 but it is not transfering to my Kindle 2. This is the first time I've tried this service.  Am I not looking in the right place to find the file?
Thanks


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you have it set to show "all my items" or "personal docs?"  It won't show up if you're just seeing "books."  Or it might just be taking a while to download.  If they charged you $1.20, that means it's an 8MB file, which is huge in comparison to most Kindle books.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

I have it set to show all my files.  I downloaded a much smaller file and that one came through.  I don't know what happened to the 9/11 file.  I opened it with Calibre and converted it - so I got it on the Kindle that way.  1.20 isn't that much to lose, but kind of ticks me off when "the system" doesn't work.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The charge is based on the size of the original file, not the converted one.  PDF files are lots bigger than Mobipocket files.

You could always convert it yourself with Mobipocket Creator, Publisher edition, and see if that works.  Download it (free) from www.mobipocket.com.  Or, I believe that Calibre converts PDF files now (also free).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you contacted Amazon?


----------

